# Help! Probiotic has made me worse...about to lose job



## lesigh264 (Jan 6, 2016)

So I've been taking hyperbiotics pro 15 a little over two weeks now. Before that I had taken Elixa probiotics (a six day program) but didn't notice a change and then started my current one two weeks later. What I've noticed is its makes my bm' s more frequent, I meant one right after another. I've also noticed that immodium is not as effective. I've had to miss work a lot and my boss is upset with me. I know that probiotics take time to work but I don't know if I can afford these side effects and how long I'll have them. Anyone have advice? Thanks!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Some people have bad reactions to FOS.


----------



## symbiosis (Dec 30, 2011)

how much Imodium have u taken? i THINK, im not 100% sure and im not a doc but i THINK i read on this forum that u can take almost as much imodium as u need to. dont worry about the 4 or so limit perday. i was told that was just to stop people from perforating their colon due to constipation. if i was u i would take 4 imodium to get it under control all at once. and then maybe 3 more in 6-7 hours if u feel the need to. i would do that if ur literally pooping out mostly mucous at this point.


----------



## lesigh264 (Jan 6, 2016)

thanks all. @symbiosis i only took two but before this probiotic, two lopermides would hold me over until the next day so it was odd that it's effectiveness would change, but next time i will take more. i just get afraid sometimes of taking too much.

@jaumed interesting, and could be the case. i had never even heard of FOS before this. i'm finally going to see a nutritionist in two weeks, hopefully i'll get some answers then

i have decided to quit taking the probiotic. i just cant afford the effects at this point and i only was seeing bad effects, not good.


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

I have no real advice about the probiotics as they've always given me incredibly painful gas and bloating so I gave up on them. But I am also currently in hot water with my boss for missing so much work. I am actually at home right now waiting for my D to stop so I can get to work so you're definitely not alone while trying to work and deal with IBS. Its impossible sometimes.

I've been eating Activia yogurt with the probiotics and so far I have not had the bad experience with it like I did when I was just taking probiotics outright. I don't know how dairy affects you but dairy in reasonable amounts doesn't cause me any problems but I know everyone is different. I actually did not have diarrhea while I was eating the activia and started having it again when I ran out and haven't gotten more.

But yea, I had to stop taking probiotics as well. They also caused me more problems.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

FOS/chicory root/inulin is prebiotic to feed good bacteria to colonize faster, but then it causes alot of initial die off painful irritating gas;I also wondered how much of the bad bacteria feed on it, if the some of the good bacteria die through the stomach acid especially. I take a built up probiotic with no prebiotic in it. I take it at the end of a meal so it can help digest some of my food before any bad bacteria growth can get to it and when the stomach acid is more diluted with food. I took immodium, but learned it only holds up bad bacteria. Felt good for two days but paid for it with built up worse gas. Since my upper GI wasn't used to things slowing down to one instead of two bowel movements, that little change brought back extreme stomach pain and heartburn. I would only take one, see how you do, then take another if have trouble the next day. At least allow two bowel movements in the morning, which works well with me. Put more emphasis on "regulating" using non-gassy soluble fiber methylcellulose caplets that doesn't ferment. You can use this method for diarrhea, not just constipation. It REGULATES. Sometimes it's just your hormones switching off at Premenstrual time causing one bout of diarrhea, so I realized that factor and didn't jump for the immodium.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

To keep your job, take the immodium. Then, take it slow with the probiotics. If the dose is six capsules, start with 1 or 2. See how it works for you. I tried align and it worked well, then switched to the costco immitation and it was terrible. Now I take kefir (dairy, 4 oz/day). When you have a touchy stomach, you have to go slow. Especially when you add stress to the mix. I have taken lots of immodium just to get thru the day. You can always not take it on your days off and let your system empty.


----------



## JudyVan (Aug 5, 2016)

I've taken 1 imodium every morning for 15 years. Only the last few months has diarrhea gotten worse and I think it's from having antibiotics twice in the spring. Doc yesterday told me to take 2 to start with and one each time I have a bowel movement up to 16 a day. Maybe he meant 16 mg, or 8 tablets. Anyway the two today gave me terrible cramps. Either that was a co-incidence or I'd better not be taking 2 pills at once. I have a long trip to IA for a funeral this week. I'm taking a porta potty in our mini van. It's a little inconvenient to try to not show your butt, but better than stopping every few miles. Best of all is a motorhome, but we're not taking it. When we go camping and we have the motorhome, I breathe a big sign of relief.

Last week we were on vacation in western CO and I figured I'd have plenty of places to stop and find a toilet, but I had to use the wastebasket as we came down a mountain. Pretty awful.


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

*Stop taking pro-15!! That is a multi-strain probiotic. Those are for constipation! It made my diarrhea issues worse too!*

Check the probiotic write up I did in my signature. That probiotic combo I recommend in it should help you. Please report back with your results.


----------

